# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Mexicaanse griep

## Mathilde-1

Hoort een besmettelijke ziekte in deze rubriek thuis? 

Hoe bereiden jullie je voor? 

Wisten jullie dat als je denkt dat je de Mexicaanse griep hebt, dat je dan *niet naar de huisarts mag gaan*, maar de huisarts moet opbellen, waarna een ploeg van de GGD bij je over de vloer komt?

Ben je van plan een huisgenoot, die de griep (vermoedelijk) heeft, te isoleren?
Ga je de omgeving (school, werk) waarschuwen?

----------


## katje45

Hoi Mathilde,

Weet dat de GGD het volgende hanteert: Heb je griep, maar ben je niet in de VS of Mexico geweest en ook niet in aanraking met iemand die vanuit Mexico of de VS gekomen is met die griep het niet onder Mexicaanse griep laat vallen.

Maar ik denk maar zo: Benhet niet van plan te krijgen en is het wel zo heb ik pech gehad. Moet ik er maar het beste van hopen. Denk dat we in de herfst het toch niet meer helemaal kunnen ontlopen.

Over het waarschuwen: Mocht het vallen onder Mexicaanse griep dan krijg je volgens mij richtlijnen van de GGD. En volgens mij nemen zij zelf contact op met school ed.

Hoop je vraag een beetje beantwoord te hebben.

----------

